# huila o guila



## Gilmer Mosquera

Hace poco escuche esta frase, "la chica es muy "huila" o "guila"", realmente no se como se escribe.....esta frase se encuentra en idoma Mexiñol...algun mexicano podria decirme... gracias


----------



## mirx

En la mayor parte de México significa mujer de cascos ligeros, mujer fácil e incluso prostituta. En Sinaloa y quizá otras partes de las costa pacífico significa niña.

En el contexto que has puesto obviamente significa golfa.


----------



## Gilmer Mosquera

Ok gracias


----------



## Janis Joplin

Lo he visto escrito como güila y efectivamente como sinónimo de golfa.

¿De dónde sacas el concepto Mexiñol?


----------



## jazmin1492

Se escribe güila si no me equivoco con su respectiva diéresis para no pronunciar guila como en anguila, y por lo menos en Tijuana es prostituta.


----------



## Erreconerre

Gilmer Mosquera said:


> Hace poco escuche esta frase, "la chica es muy "huila" o "guila"", realmente no se como se escribe.....esta frase se encuentra en idoma Mexiñol...algun mexicano podria decirme... gracias


En Sonora la mayoría de la mujeres quieren ser _huilas_...; vamos, quieren ser bien _huilotas_, porque aquí una huila es una mujer delgada, esbelta.

Expresión que se usa en Sonora para calificar a personas muy delgadas.
http://www.tubabel.com/definicion/9210-huila


----------



## Ludaico

> *güila**.*
> 
> *...
> **3.* f. vulg._ Méx._ *prostituta.**...*


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Erreconerre

Ludaico said:


> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


O huila:

huila 

f. _amer._ Harapo.
_amer._ Prostituta.


http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/huila

Por aquí también hay huilos, pero son los hombres muy delgados.

Y también se usa para calificar cosas; _un señor que habla huilito_ es _un señor que tiene la voz muy delgada, delgadita_, casi de mujer.


----------



## jazmin1492

Erreconerre said:


> O huila:
> 
> *huila*
> 
> 
> 
> f. _amer._ Harapo.
> _amer._ Prostituta.
> 
> 
> http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/huila
> 
> Por aquí también hay huilos, pero son los hombres muy delgados.
> 
> Y también se usa para calificar cosas; _un señor que habla huilito_ es _un señor que tiene la voz muy delgada, delgadita_, casi de mujer.


Curioso, yo no conocía esa definiciones, y lo único que conocía era güila o huila con el significado de prostituta o mujer de cascos ligeros.


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá esa palabra sólo se usa como sinónimos de harapos, más bien de ropa rota, gastada; pero en nuestro caso la palabra proviene del mapudungún y significa hilacha.  Así, convertir algo en huilas es desarmarlo, deshilacharlo.
Creo que las definiciones del diccionario son bastante imprecisas, porque “amer.” es muy grande.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Ludaico

Seguro que *huila* significa todo eso que decís, pero RAE _dixit_:


> *huilo**, la**.*
> (Del náhuatl _huila_, tullido).
> *1.* adj._ Méx._ Dicho de una persona: *tullida.* U. t. c. s.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Vampiro

Corolario 1: Los diccionarios sucks
Corolario 2: Si se hubiesen encontrado un azteca con un mapuche habrían tenido algunos problemas de comunicación.
Corolario 3: “Huila” no es una palabra única, pese a la semejanza hay varias huilas de diferentes orígenes.
_


----------



## Maximino

Vampiro said:


> Por acá esa palabra sólo se usa como sinónimos de harapos, más bien de ropa rota, gastada; pero en nuestro caso la palabra proviene del mapudungún y significa hilacha. Así, convertir algo en huilas es desarmarlo, deshilacharlo.
> *Creo que las definiciones del diccionario son bastante imprecisas, porque “amer.” es muy grande*.
> Saludos.
> _



Parece que no siempre las generalizaciones son aconsejables.




> huila.
> I. 1. f. Mx. Prostituta. vulg. (güila).
> II. 1. f. Ch. Jirón, andrajo. pop + cult → espon. (güila).
> 
> Diccionario de americanismos © 2010
> Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española






> güila.
> I. (Del nahua huila, arrastrarse).
> 1. Mx. huila, prostituta.
> II. 1. f. Mx. Hembra del pavo.
> III. 1. Ch. huila, jirón.
> IV. 1. f. CR. juv. Novia, con la que se mantiene una relación amorosa más o menos formal.
> V. 1. m-f. CR. Niño pequeño.
> 
> Diccionario de americanismos © 2010
> Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española






> güilo, -a.
> I. 1. Mx. huilo, tullido.
> 2. Mx:N. huilo, débil.
> II. 1. sust/adj. Ho, CR. Persona que está en la niñez. rur; pop. ◆ chacalín.
> 2. m. y f. Ho. Muchacho.
> III. 1. adj. Ho. Referido a persona, tonta. desp.
> IV. 1. adj. Pa. Referido a persona, loca. desp.
> 
> Diccionario de americanismos © 2010
> Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española





Saludos


----------



## Erreconerre

jazmin1492 said:


> Curioso, yo no conocía esa definiciones, y lo único que conocía era güila o huila con el significado de prostituta o mujer de cascos ligeros.


Viendo tu comentario y los demás de este hilo (hilo) me parece raro que el huilo no se asocie con el hombre flaco, delgado, cuando en cualquier ciudad y pueblo de Sonora cada barrio tiene su huilo.


----------



## Vampiro

Maximino said:


> Parece que no siempre las generalizaciones son aconsejables.


Como puedes ver en esa línea que te tomaste el trabajo de destacar en negrilla, dice “*del* diccionario…”, porque me refería a *ese* diccionario, al que citaron en un posteo anterior.
Y que hubiera errores en diccionarios especializados (los que citas son de americanismos) ya sería el colmo de los colmos; aunque, para ser bien franco, no me extrañaría.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Erreconerre

Gilmer Mosquera said:


> Hace poco escuche esta frase, "la chica es muy "huila" o "guila"", realmente no se como se escribe.....esta frase se encuentra en idoma Mexiñol...algun mexicano podria decirme... gracias


Cuando decimos que_ la chica es muy huila_, queremos decir que_ la jovencita es muy esbelta_. Con_ la chica _se alude a la mujer, se hace en tono cordial y en este caso huila significa esbelta, y con _chica_ se demuestra simpatía, agrado.
Y cuando he visto (no por aquí, por cierto) que se usa _huila_ con la acepción de prostituta nunca se nombra a las mujeres como "_la chica_", ni como _"la jovencita", _porque de una prostituta nunca se dirá que es _una chica huila, _sino que en lugar de chica se dirá alguna palabra despectiva. Así es como lo he visto. ¿Por qué? Pues quién sabe. Serán valoraciones éticas o morales que no tienen nada qué ver con la gramática, tal vez. Pero de una_ huila_ prostituta nunca se dice que es _una chica_. Ni una _chica_ muy _huila_.


----------



## amanarma

Hola:
He seguido este hilo con mucho interés. Es algo sorprendente que en unos casos parezca un halago y en otros un insulto (aunque ya sé que no es inusual en nuestra lengua). ¿Solo se puede saber por el contexto o el tono? _. _*Erreconerre*, tal vez podrías poner un ejemplo en el que esa "huila" significa esa otra acepción despectiva. Si se dijese: "Esa es una huila/güila", supongo que no quiere decir que es _flaca..._
Gracias.
Y por mi parte, agradezco el cambio de foto *Vampiro*.


----------



## Maximino

A mí también me gustaría saber, Erreconerre, si ese significado de 'huila' como esbelta o delgada se únicamente en el estado de Sonora o, por el contrario, es un uso generalizado en todo México.


Saludos


----------



## Erreconerre

amanarma said:


> Hola:
> He seguido este hilo con mucho interés. Es algo sorprendente que en unos casos parezca un halago y en otros un insulto (aunque ya sé que no es inusual en nuestra lengua). ¿Solo se puede saber por el contexto o el tono? _. _*Erreconerre*, tal vez podrías poner un ejemplo en el que esa "huila" significa esa otra acepción despectiva. Si se dijese: "Esa es una huila/güila", supongo que no quiere decir que es _flaca..._
> Gracias.
> Y por mi parte, agradezco el cambio de foto *Vampiro*.



Pues sí quiere decir flaca. Porque _huila_ o _güila _como prostitua en Sonora no existe. 
--Ésa es una huila, no como tú que crees que ya bajaste mucho de peso.
--Voy a seguir l_a dieta de la luna_ para ver si me pongo más huila.
--Para mì es lo mismo una _huila_ que una _gordibuena_.


----------



## Erreconerre

Maximino said:


> A mí también me gustaría saber, Erreconerre, si ese significado de 'huila' como esbelta o delgada se únicamente en el estado de Sonora o, por el contrario, es un uso generalizado en todo México.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Creo que sólo entre sonorenses la _huila _es una flaca. En otros partes nunca he escuchado huila como delgada. Y huilo es delgado. 
(No sé por qué somos los sonorenses tan diferentes del resto de los mexicanos. El sonorense no es futbolero, es tediosamente beisbolero. El sonorense no aprueba la corrida de toros, y es delito organizar corridas, aunque se pague el impuesto de rigor. El sonorense es el único ciudadano de México que no aceptó ni permite el cambio de horarios en verano Y algunas otras cosas más que, para bien o para mal, nos hacen muy distintos del resto de los mexicanos. Para el sonorense una chica huila puede ser una chica de lo más decente y hermosa. En fin...). 
Pd.: En  Sonora no hubo conquista militar de los españoles. Hubo otro tipo de conquista, la religiosa, pero la militar no prosperó.


----------



## Maximino

Erreconerre said:


> Creo que sólo entre sonorenses la _huila _es una flaca. En otros partes nunca he escuchado huila como delgada. Y huilo como delgado.
> (No sé por qué somos los sonorenses tan diferentes del resto de los mexicanos. El sonorense no es futbolero, es tediosamente beisbolero. El sonorense no aprueba la corrida de toros, y es delito organizar corridas, aunque se pague el impuesto de rigor. El sonorense es el único ciudadano de México que no aceptó ni permite el cambio de horarios en verano Y algunas otras cosas más que, para bien o para mal, nos hacen muy distintos del resto de los mexicanos. Para el sonorense una chica huila puede ser una chica de lo más decente y hermosa. En fin...).
> Pd.: En Sonora no hubo conquista militar de los españoles. Hubo otro tipo de conquista, la religiosa, pero la militar no prosperó.




Muchísimas gracias. Me resultó muy clara tu explicación.


Saludos


----------



## amanarma

Pues sin quitar mérito a otros mexicanos ¡dan ganas de conocer a los sonorenses!
gracias por los ejemplos.


----------



## Ludaico

Erreconerre said:


> En Sonora la mayoría de la mujeres quieren ser _huilas_...; vamos, quieren ser bien _huilotas_, porque aquí una huila es una mujer delgada, esbelta.
> 
> Expresión que se usa en Sonora para calificar a personas muy delgadas.
> http://www.tubabel.com/definicion/9210-huila



Por lo visto hay que ser muy conscientes de en qué Estado de México nos encontramos a la hora de utilizar esta palabra. 

Comentario de un forero en otro foro:
"_Hay que tener cuidado con esta expresión, pues si bien en el Norte describe a las personas delgadas, en la zona Centro sirve para nombrar a las prostitutas. Evítese llamar así a una mujer fuera de esos estados_".


----------



## Erreconerre

Ludaico said:


> Por lo visto hay que ser muy conscientes de en qué Estado de México nos encontramos a la hora de utilizar esta palabra.
> 
> Comentario de un forero en otro foro:
> "_Hay que tener cuidado con esta expresión, pues si bien en el Norte describe a las personas delgadas, en la zona Centro sirve para nombrar a las prostitutas. Evítese llamar así a una mujer fuera de esos estados_".


_Huila_ con significado de prostituta por aquí se desconoce. No hay más huilas que las esbeltas. Y si queriendo ofender a una mujer, un capitalino le dice_ huila_, lo más probable es que ella le dé las gracias...


----------



## Ludaico

Erreconerre said:


> _Huila_ con significado de prostituta por aquí se desconoce. No hay más huilas que las esbeltas. Y si queriendo ofender a una mujer, un capitalino le dice_ huila_, lo más probable es que ella le dé las gracias...


¿Es un piropo llamar flaca (huila) a una chica?


----------



## amanarma

Pues tienes razón *Ludaico*, _flaca _no suena a piropo, pero recuerda lo famosa que se hizo aquella canción "Por un beso de la flaca" (para los que no conozcan la canción, no se refería a la muerte, -supongo que a la Muerte no la llaman _Güila _en México ¿o sí?-). Yo me temo que en los tiempos que corren, una mujer aceptaría como un triunfo que la llamen flaca, ¡_Qué delgada se te ve_!, por contraposición a gorda. La delgadez ya no es que uno esté por debajo de un peso "recomendable", (ese peso, el recomendable, parece no existir) y no se trata en absoluto de salud, si estás en "tu peso" es que puedes seguir adelgazando, para muchas personas es una lucha atroz. 
Saludos


----------



## Erreconerre

Ludaico said:


> ¿Es un piropo llamar flaca (huila) a una chica?


Les gusta que les digan que son flacas, delgadas, huilas... Lo contrario ocurre cuando les dicen que son  lo contrario. Tal vez sean los llamados "estereotipos", el tipo de mujer que promueven los concursos de beldades...


----------



## Ever cabrera

Hola, buenas tardes. Disculpen, soy nuevo en este foro. También para comentarles que acá en Chihuahua la palabra güila se usa para referirse a una bicicleta.

Por favor, use  signos de puntuación y respete la ortografía. Gracias.


----------



## DonDiego333

Yo tengo una mejor teoría. 
La palabra Huila o Güila es una mala traducción de la palabra inglesa “Wild”que significa Salvaje, extravagante o loca ósea muy alegre. Esta palabra se comenzó a usar en los ańos en que Texas y Coahuila se unieron para tratar de formar alianzas y un nuevo Estado. Había mucho Angloamericano casándose con Mexicanas o viceversa pero también había muchas cantinas donde se podía encontrar fácilmente prostitutas tanto americanas, Comanches o indias y Mexicanas. Cuando un Angloamericano acudía a una cantina en busca de placer siempre llegaba preguntando: “Where are the wild women?” Refiriéndose así a las muchachas alegres, atrevidas y fáciles o put@s como ahora se les llama. Y el hispanohablante al traducir la palabra  “wild” comenzó a usar lo que hoy conocemos como Spanglish que es una combinación de una palabra inglesa con agregado Espańol. En este caso “Wila”: Huila ò guila ya en su mayor defecto de la traducción.


----------



## flljob

En Acapulco, “güila” significa renga. Una mesa puede estar güila.


----------



## jilar

DonDiego333 said:


> Yo tengo una mejor teoría.
> La palabra Huila o Güila es una mala traducción de la palabra inglesa “Wild”que significa Salvaje, extravagante o loca ósea muy alegre. Esta palabra se comenzó a usar en los ańos en que Texas y Coahuila se unieron para tratar de formar alianzas y un nuevo Estado. Había mucho Angloamericano casándose con Mexicanas o viceversa pero también había muchas cantinas donde se podía encontrar fácilmente prostitutas tanto americanas, Comanches o indias y Mexicanas. Cuando un Angloamericano acudía a una cantina en busca de placer siempre llegaba preguntando: “Where are the wild women?” Refiriéndose así a las muchachas alegres, atrevidas y fáciles o put@s como ahora se les llama. Y el hispanohablante al traducir la palabra  “wild” comenzó a usar lo que hoy conocemos como Spanglish que es una combinación de una palabra inglesa con agregado Espańol. En este caso “Wila”: Huila ò guila ya en su mayor defecto de la traducción.


Interesante tu teoría. Yo la veo bastante razonable, aunque me choca un poco que se conserve el diptongo UI cuando en el original inglés sonaría un AI  /ˈwaɪld / perfectamente reconocible por un hispanohablante, parecería que sería la forma escrita que la "leían" a su manera. Si fuera por imitar el sonido daría antes "guaila/huaila".

Pero decirte que no sería una "traducción", sino un préstamo. Podríamos incluirlo dentro de los extranjerismos adaptados; como fútbol, gol, tráiler ...


----------



## Calambur

DonDiego333 said:


> extravagante o loca ósea muy alegre.


Es decir, una chica muy huesuda, supongo.


----------



## Rocko!

Tal vez provenga de “paloma” en náhuatl (_huilotl_). Eso encajaría, usando unas cuantas toneladas de imaginación, con _niña_ (inocencia), _delgada_ (algunas especies de tórtolas) y _prostituta_ (pararse en las calles a).
Pero la verdad quién sabe cuál sea.
(Y también la huila-cometa, que “vuela”).


----------



## Janis Joplin

Ever cabrera said:


> Hola, buenas tardes. Disculpen, soy nuevo en este foro. También para comentarles que acá en Chihuahua la palabra güila se usa para referirse a una bicicleta.



Sí, viene de wheel, es spanglish.


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

Calambur said:


> Es decir, una chica muy huesuda, supongo.


  

Algo así pensé; o sea que somos dos, al menos. A no ser que sea un hueso (4. y 5.).


----------



## ivecasar

Aquí en Colombia "Huila" es un departamento, como decir en México un estado, cuyo nombre deriva de la lengua indígena Paez, que quiere decir "Montaña Iluminada" y como en ese departamento, hay montañas amarillas muy claras, los indígenas le llamaron así a ese territorio, "Huila", los españoles le dieron el nombre de Provincia de Neiva, pero después de la independencia los nuevos neogranadinos le respetaron su origen indígena y la rebautizaron Huila, que es cómo se llama actualmente. La ciudad capital de este departamento es la ciudad de Neiva.


----------

